# New Car



## jonesalexr (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey. I have a 1992 Nissan Maxima GXE. i found 2 Nissan Maxima's ones for 5,000 and its an 1997 SE and ones for 6,000 and its a 1998 GLE. They both have low miles and are loaded with everything. My friend offered me 2 grand for mine. Im fairly happy with it. It shakes and it sounds like a tractor. I have put some basic upgrades in it already such as i put pioneer speakers in the back. I have a $200 sony headunit in the dash. I got some subs too. I was hesitating install the wires incase i get a new car. I will whats wrong with it if i keep it. But i was wondering is that a decent offer on my car? Note: its previously salveged and i fixed it and it looks like a normall 1992 would and the drivers power seatbelt is off track. I would buy some crappy speakers and take mine out if i sold it as well as my headunit i would put myy old pioneer cd player back in. Please Advise! Let me know if you would like pictures. Also the reason i want to upgrade is because I want a little bit more on the stock engine if i could get it and the cars im looking at have the DOHC. I plan to put some things in the engine and id rather have a smoother running newr more powerful engine to work with.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Go for it....


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Take the money and run.


----------



## blackonblack (Jul 7, 2006)

No Brainer.


----------

